# C110BF0 - Adaptive cruise control sensor



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sometimes when driving the red alarm in the dash goes off that there are things around me to be alert when driving alone note near anything. This happens a lot. The dealer said there is nothing wrong. What do I need to look at to fix this or the errors below?

OBDeleven vehicle history log
Date: 2021-08-01 20:16:21

Car: TIGUAN
Year: 2018
Body type: SEL
Engine: DGUA kW ( hp) l
Mileage: 48441 mi

---------------------------------------------------------------
13 Adaptive Cruise Control
System description: ACCCONTIMQB
Software number: 2Q0907572M
Software version: 0233
Hardware number: 2Q0907572B
Hardware version: H02

Faults:
C110BF0 - Adaptive cruise control sensor
Restricted view
Intermittent
Priority - 4 
Malfunction frequency counter - 1 
Unlearning counter - 112 
km-Mileage - 76943 km
Dynamic environmental data - 028587028D5A1011129A1012FD80102E06 
date - 2021-07-17 14:35:03 

C110BF0 - Adaptive cruise control sensor
Restricted view
Intermittent
Priority - 6 
Malfunction frequency counter - 2 
Unlearning counter - 112 
km-Mileage - 76944 km
Dynamic environmental data - 028583028D5A10111B1A101202C0102E06 
date - 2021-07-17 14:36:11 

C110BF0 - Adaptive cruise control sensor
Restricted view
Intermittent
Priority - 6 
Malfunction frequency counter - 1 
Unlearning counter - 112 
km-Mileage - 76942 km
Dynamic environmental data - 028582028D5A101113F01012FFC0102E00 
date - 2021-07-17 14:34:50


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Have done anything to your front VW badge? Those errors are saying something is blocking it.


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I put a tiny German flag on it... is that really causing it?! Lol! I'll take it off if that's the case.


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Where's the sensor exactly?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Front and center:


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok. There is no way anything is obstructing that on my Tig. Do you think this module could be bad with these errors then?


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

twiggs462 said:


> Where's the sensor exactly?


The sensor is behind the front VW emblem in the grille.


----------



## radrace2001 (Jan 25, 2006)

Before replacing the sensor I would try and get it calibrated. Make sure your vw emblem is clean and smooth. If it has a raised emblem it is the wrong one.


----------

